# Drake Bindings



## Flick Montana

I've never used anything by Drake, but I really like a couple of their bindings. Anyone tried them or know anything about them? I've heard the company that makes them also makes some good equipment.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## REKER

I use the Drake LeBlanc's and know a few other people who use Drake bindings and say they love them. Im going on my 3rd season with these bindings and they have served me great. If I decide to upgrade this season, im def going with Drakes again.


----------



## Guest

I've been riding drake f60s for two years now and I would say they are the best bindings I have ridden on. If you're considering anything else, I would recomend staying with drake


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

drake makes a very good binding for the price


----------



## Slaughterhouse

All I ride are Drakes. I have an old Gnu Stupid Cap from 1996 and the neon yellow Drake F-60s from the same era AND I STILL RIDE IT. Solid bindings! I also have a pair of Drake Matrixs on a Head Ignition and a new pair of Drake F-60s on my Gnu Riders Choice (I used to use them on my Walbridge). My wife picked up a pair of F-60s for herself. I am an agressive freerider and I like speed and technical riding. The Drakes transmit fine tweaks and shifts in weight making it feel like I'm riding a sport car. Drakes customer service is totally awesome to boot. They have sent me so many free repair parts (including ratchets and straps) just be asking them and they have even covered the shipping. All without even sending in a warranty card (yep, even got reapir parts for my old original Drakes!).


----------



## Guest

Thanks to your postings I'm a Drake fan for life. I still ride my F-60 bindings that I've had for years. They're great. My toe strap just broke after years of service and I came here looking for help to find a replacement strap. After reading these comments I went to northwave.com (Drake's home site) and looked up the 'contact us' phone number. On my first call I actually spoke with a live person who said he would ship me a replacement free of charge. I love the bindings anyway and that kind of service can't be beat! My next bindings will be Drake for sure.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

I finally moved away from F-60s and am now in a pair of Czars. Nice bindings but I might try out a pair of Unions next season. From what I understand, Union's creators used to all work for Drake before some disagreements on design arose (or so the rumour goes). 

Side note: I guess Drake has gotten into the board business themselves (instead of just being tied to the Venue brand).


----------



## maybeitsjustme

i've ridden drake bindings exclusively over the past 12 seasons. i've owned the f-50s, f-60s, podiums and supersports and i cannot say a bad thing about them. a few friends used to complain about straps breaking here and there--but that happens with every pair of bindings. 

their customer service is great and has sent me so many free straps that i've lost count. 

i felt like a traitor this season swapping out my supersports for ride betas. 

northwave boots are also top notch. IMO!


----------



## jmacphee9

i uased MLBs and they were ok...really cheap though nothin special at all


----------



## alf

I have drake bindings, they say GT on the highbacks. They're my first pair so I don't have a reference, but they've been OK. A beef I have is that the buckle on one of the two straps got chewed up somehow, and now you have to sort of push it a certain way in order to unstrap. Not sure if I did something dumb to make that happen or what, but it happened one of my first days out with them.


----------



## In search for I

Drakes are the only thing I have used for the last 6 or 7 years. Good price for a good binding. Currently I have a set a Matrix, a good all mountain binding its a bit heavy for freestyle but they are the most adjustable of any binding I have ever had. I also have a set of older F60's which is pretty much the current F50, great all around binding. I have had a couple sets of SuperSports and a set of MLB all were great. Great company, good product, good price.


----------



## burritosandsnow

fav bindings ever!!! atm im riding the tm's i like their lower highback.. kinda old school

drake bakoda and northwave all the same


----------



## Flick Montana

Wow, resurrection. I ended up buying Arsenals instead...a YEAR ago. :laugh:


----------



## Extremo

HAHA good choice...drakes have a lot of problems. Maybe they should have paid attention to their engineers instead of letting them go start Union.


----------



## danzo

Going into my third season with a 2011 Drake Reload binding.

No problems what so ever, even after various adjustments, bails, and many many runs.

Good response feel with a med. flex boot and comfortable once the leather binding straps are worked in.


----------



## snowklinger

danzo said:


> Going into my third season with a 2011 Drake Reload binding.
> 
> No problems what so ever, even after various adjustments, bails, and many many runs.
> 
> Good response feel with a med. flex boot and comfortable once the leather binding straps are worked in.


5 years, excellent work, necromancer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

I still use a couple of anicient old pair of F60's...rock solid with new ratchets, last year rode some "Reloads" that were warrentied for a set of corsa limited that I snapped the metal heelcup tang. The limited were a much better binding. The Reloads...too flexy and after about 1/2 day the ratchets would not hold :thumbsdown:. Pretty much gave away the Reloads at this years swap.


----------

